# LEAP in uk?



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

Hello - again - thankyou for all the replies on my previous post!I like the sound of the LEAP blood tests - sounds eally good, im currently on my own strict diet but I don't really now what I should be eating or not and imagine its different for everyone!1 big problem - I live in London! - does anyone know is the LEAP system is available over here, if not is there anyone alse in the UK who's knows of something simular?


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

For anyone else that's interested, after searching all day ive found one site thats looks promising - the link is below. Alcat


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Maverick....The LEAP Disease Managment Program is not available in the U.K. yet, even though our chief consulting immunolosit and allergist is from London and we have done a lot of work woth others there as well. To service the U.K. we have to open a commercial lab there, and have not yet. We have to finish establishing ourselves in the States first before tackling the U.K. The first Europen MRT (LEAP) lab is on the continent and a bit far for you I suspect (Warsaw): http://www.leap.pl/ Of the alternatives available in the U.K., the ALCAT test as noted above is the best. The immunolgist who invented the new MRT test which is the basis for the LEAP program, Dr. Mark Pasula, and his team of researchers and engineers (whom I have been working with since 1995 or so) is the immunologist who invented the ALCAT Test back in the 1980's. It was the very first "automated cytotoxic test", that is, test which could determine if there was a qualitative change in leukocytes when exposed to foods or chemicals...ALCAT stands for in fact "Antigen Leukocyte Cellular Antibody Test".Dr. Pasula was the inventor, developer, and patent-author of this older assay, and left that company in 1993 to continue his research into new and improved ways of evaluating the immune systems reactions to foods and chemicals in vitro, and to do so unfettered by not being the person "in control" of the company thus his research. He signed over most of the international patents on ALCAT to that company when he left, keeping a few so that he could continue offering the older test in other countries as a way to fund his next rouind of new research into better ways of analyzing blood to assess reactivity.So he and his key engineers from the original ALCAT project left and formed Signet Diagnostics in 1993, developers of the new technology which allows the MRT test to actually "work" between 1993 and 1997, and the LEAP Program it is based on, with a group of doctors and dieticians, between 1997 and 2000. www.nowleap.comWhile it is envisioned that sometime in the next year or so, Professor Brostoff will be assisting us in the establishment of an MRT lab, thus the LEAP program based on it, in the U.K., if one wants to be able to get an idea of what foods or chemcials one may be reactive to NOW, and one is limited to the U.K. then I would recommend the ALCAT test as your best alternative of the various options in the U.K. of people who tout they can be effective with their assays.Who would know better than the people who invented it in the first place? In fact, in certain countries, Signet still owns the older ALCAT technology and has labs in place which do ALCAT testing, such as in Malaysia for example, at the Harnum ENT Hospital. We do not wish to allow our MRT technology to be sitting in any location where absolute security of the invention is not yet, uh, 100% secured, for obvious reasons.So given the choices I know to be available in your country, this is the best available and I would not seek to dissuade you from trying it. Just keep in mind that there is not a DM program attached to it, so you should seek to do it under the supervision of a physician knowledgeable in food and chemical intolerance to guide your dietary therapy. A far as I know among the ALCAT user doctors in the U.K., Dr. Peter Fell of Oxford Allergy Center and Deddington Health Center would be my recommendation.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------

